# Herculiner Bed Liner



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Anyone out there ever use Herculiner on their truck beds???? Looking for some pros and cons on this particular product (durability, level of difficulty to apply, etc. etc.).... My truck bed doesnt get exposed to anything but decoys,blinds, 4 wheelers, bikes, kegs :lol: ,coolers, etc, etc......So I figured this stuff may suite my needs.. I dont mind doing it myself.

Looking for some advice as far as applying the material also...

Any input would be appreciated...

madison


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

personally im not real nuts about the speedliners and the hurculiners, im more for the original rhino lining.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

I have a herculiner in my 89' "ranch truck". Pretty good stuff, not as thick as the commercial spray on types but its worked well. I'd do it again
Oh yeah my advise wear rubber gloves when you put it on. My hands were black for about 3 weeks. 


> personally im not real nuts about the speedliners and the hurculiners, im more for the original rhino lining.


Any reasons why??


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

i helped a guy put it on the floor of his trailer he uses to haul dirt and rocks and grass and stuff like that. we put it on and we let it set for 2 days it had set good, but when he hauled his first load of rocks it chipped of like it was never even there.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I really think the secret to this stuff, any of it, is in the preperation. I watched a rhino lining being applied, and they were very careful to clean, scuff the surface with Scotch Brite, and clean again before masking and spraying. I mean they didn't miss so much as one millimeter of surface area before applying the product. The commercially applied products, and the Rhino Lining in particular is quite thick, but for the $300 difference in price, I think the Herculiner is the way to go. I plan on trying it on my '96 Chevy, if it ever dries out enough around here for the stuff to cure properly. Burl


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

THanks for the replies...

If you have a pepboys auto nearby they have the kit for $68 plus a $20 rebate.. when said and done you can get a $100 kit for $50....

I think I'm gonna try and do my box this weeknd...


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I


> think I'm gonna try and do my box this weeknd...


    :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Only you Dan....

:lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

couldn't resisit......too easy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol:

Good one Dan!!

Great minds think alike....

madison


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

Anybody know if this stuff would work on plywood? I recently ordered a trailer with plywood floor and wondering if this would be good to seal it and maybe stop stuff from sliding around?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

There are pictures on the liner kit that show the inside of the trailer being lined.. The website indicated there is over 100 uses of this stuff, and I would think that plywood is on the list..


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I used the $8 can of aerosol spray-on bed liner from FleetFarm. Works great but I suggest reading the directions and test spraying it first, the can is really pressurized !!!

I covered a crappy gun stock with it. Looks great, has the synthetic look and I avoided purchasing a new gun stock.

Also covered the handles of my Jiffy ice auger. Covered scratches, shouldn't scratch again. If so, it's an easy touch-up and it looks great.

Think I'm going to start just keeping a can on hand, I know I will be using it again.....


----------

